# Buddy & Roxie's Blog



## monklover (Jul 1, 2007)

Buddy and Roxie's cages:






Roxie (Buddy in the background):















And now..... Buddy!!!!


----------



## monklover (Jul 1, 2007)

A cute video of Buddy:

http://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i91/monklover/?action=view&current=BuddyandMeganll093.flv

A video of me putting Buddy back inside! All I do is put a couple pellets in his bowl, and then go give him one pellet! He goes running to his hutch! (I was having problems with the lock cause I was holding the camera!)

http://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i91/monklover/?action=view&current=BuddyandMeganll094.flv


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 1, 2007)

Great videos,are Buddy and Roxie bonded?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## monklover (Jul 1, 2007)

Not yet we are still working on it! 





not the greatest pic cause it is from my phone!


----------



## monklover (Jul 1, 2007)

Another pic of them together! Roxies front let is actually on Buddy's back but you can't tell because of Buddy's spots!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 1, 2007)

It's looking good I bet they will be so excited to be together. To me their is nothing better than seeing 2 bunnies bonded. Here's a picture of Wilbur & Jackie they are inseparable.






Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## monklover (Jul 1, 2007)

Awww they are adorable!:biggrin2: The bonding process is going very well so far! No fights or anything. Roxie gets a little mad that Buddy doesn't groom her though so she nudges him a lot! Yesterday we saw Buddy licking her feet though!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 2, 2007)

YAY! a Blog!


----------



## monklover (Jul 9, 2007)

Here are some pictures from the bonding today!









Roxie's head is on Buddy's! After she finishes grooming him she sometimes does a dead bunny flop and lands on his head!

The other day, Buddy hopped onto Roxie and layed down all stretched out with his feet and half his body on top of her!





Buddy and Roxie on my pillow! I let them explore for 1 minute and when they got off I figured out that they had peed on it! Goodbye pillow!






They are doing sooo great with the bonding! It seems like every day they are doing better together!


----------



## Leslie102 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the update!! I'm happy to here the bonding is going well! The're so cute together!! Good luck with the rest of your bonding! Be sure to keep us all updated!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 9, 2007)

Aww they make a cute pair.


----------



## monklover (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes they really do! :biggrin2:


----------



## Roxie (Jul 9, 2007)

They get so relaxed when they are together! They are adorable
`~Hannah rivateeyes and Roxie :rabbithop


----------



## Roxie (Jul 10, 2007)

i am trying to get a video of roxie doing binkies
~Hannah rivateeyes and Roxie :rabbithop


----------



## monklover (Jul 11, 2007)

More tomorrow when I can maybe get a really good video of Roxie!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 11, 2007)

What a distinguished pose by Roxie.

Rainbows!


----------



## monklover (Jul 11, 2007)

Yes she is a wonderful model! She stayed like that for awhile! :biggrin2:


----------



## Michaela (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow what a beauty! I love the black eyeliner.:biggrin2:

_~~~~~
~Michaela, Maddie, Ebony, Pebble & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## Roxie (Jul 12, 2007)

aww thanks she is actully my bunny but monklover is my sister so it works out . so shes her . . . neice?? lol

~Hannahrivateeyes and Roxie :rabbithop


----------



## monklover (Jul 13, 2007)

Buddy started grooming Roxie!!! Yay!!! 
inkbouce::highfive::bunnydance::love::yes::kiss::brownbunny

Finally after about..... 4 weeks of not grooming her at ALL!


----------



## Roxie (Jul 15, 2007)

here is a video of roxie grooming buddy 
http://s101.photobucket.com/albums/m52/hippomaster473/?action=view&current=bad2d7d6.flv
~Hannah rivateeyes and Roxie :rabbithop


----------



## Roxie (Jul 15, 2007)

i am so excited i got a video


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 15, 2007)

Very cute video of two very cute Bunnies.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Roxie (Jul 15, 2007)

why thank you 
~Hannah rivateeyes and Roxie :rabbithop


----------



## Roxie (Jul 19, 2007)

2day Roxie has been having a mood swing. Starting with ruining her litter box, then not coming inside. Ahhh what am i going to do 

~Hannah rivateeyesand Roxie :nonono:


----------



## Roxie (Jul 19, 2007)

weeew she is finally in


----------



## monklover (Aug 5, 2007)

Update: Today we fixed Roxie's door so that we could go in with her and also so that there wouldn't be such a huge gap in it! Once we were in, it was like she was giving us a bath! She licked me soo many times! It felt soo good because Buddy has only licked me once!

I think that now we can go in with her, it will make her feel more comfortable with people. She is still skittish around people because we rescued her. Today when she was playing I walked up to her and she let me pet her without running away! 

Buddy is such a funny bunny! He always finds a way to make me laugh! Today he stood up to eat a plant and he fell over! :biggrin2: I love watching Buddy and my dog interact! My dog used to chase Buddy but now they are friends! It is so funny watching Buddy follow Jackie! I think Jackie is Buddy's role model! 

I will put up pics in a second..... I haven't posted in their blog lately!

~Megan


----------



## monklover (Aug 5, 2007)

Buddy:











I caught Buddy in the hay bin the other day! :biggrin2: :nope:






I love that look on his face! "I can't be in trouble for eating hay can I?"


----------



## monklover (Aug 5, 2007)

A couple pics of Roxie:

Roxie in hopping into her favorite hiding place: the rosemary bush.





Roxie licking us:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 6, 2007)

Aww sweet pictures.


----------

